# Hilfe beim Aufrüsten meines alten PC's



## wartiger (21. August 2009)

Liebe Community,

nach vielen Jahren treuen Dienstes meines PC's ist er nun langsam erschöpft und ich denke, es ist an der Zeit ein paar neue Komponenten einzubauen. Leider bin ich inzwischen völlig aus der aktuellen Hardware-Welt draußen und benötige ein wenig Hilfe bei der Zusammenstellung von aktuellen Teilen. Der PC wird primär für Office-Anwendungen, Internetsurfen, mathematische Berechnungen und zum Teil zur Bildbearbeitung benutzt. Selten spiele ich auch etwas darauf. Meine Anforderungen sind insgesamt

- Aufgrund Anwendungsgebiet (siehe oben)
   * Rechenpower
   * Speicherkapazität (Arbeitsspeicher / Grafikkartenspeicher)
   * Stromsparsamkeit
   * Geringe Geräuschentwicklung
   * Festplatte eher schnell, als groß (habe auch noch zwei andere hier)
   * Effektives Arbeiten bei 1920x1680
- Preislimit 250€ (+-25€)
- Vorhandene Teile, die ich gerne weiterverwenden möchte sind:
   * Gehäuse
   * DVD-Brenner
   * Soundkarte (Creative Soundblaster Live!)
   * Maus
   * Monitor

Wenn ich es richtig sehe, benötige ich also eine neue CPU+Kühler, ein neues Motherboard, eine neue Grafikkarte, ein neues Netzteil, eine neue Tastatur, Arbeitsspeicher, (W)LAN-Karte/Anschluß (ausser er ist auf dem Board), eine neue Festplatte, ... ?

Über Vorschläge zu den einzelnen Komponenten oder ein Gesamtsystem bin ich sehr dankbar!

Vielen Dank!

mfg
wartiger


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. August 2009)

Ich würde dir folgende Konfiguration empfehlen:

AMD Athlon II X2 240 (Boxed) - 52,90€
MSI 770-C45 - 62,90€
OCZ StealthXStream 400W - 52,90€
XFX HD4650 - 52,49€
Corsair DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit - 64,90€

Die CPU ist als Dualcore denke ich deinen Anforderungen gewachsen. Kann aber später einfach durch eine leistungsstärkere oder einen X3 bzw X4 ersetzt werden. Das Mainboard erfüllt seinen Zweck, hat keine unnötigen Extras und ist denke ich sein Geld wert. Ebenso die Grafikkarte von XFX, die Spielen, wenn auch nicht auf maximalen Details gewachsen sein sollte. Dazu kommt als Abrundung noch hohwertiger DDR3 Speicher. Alles in allem also ein recht aufrüstfreudiges System. Man könnte natürlich weiter sparen indem man billigere Komponenten wählt oder einen Teil der Erweiterbarkeit aufgibt indem man etwa AM2 CPUs nutzt oder gleichzeitig damit DDR2 Speicher nutzt. Alles in allem ist das Budget mit 286,09€ ausgereizt und leider kein Platz mehr für eine Festplatte. Die gibt es dann aber von Western Digital für ca. 50€.


----------



## wartiger (22. August 2009)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde dir folgende Konfiguration empfehlen:
> 
> AMD Athlon II X2 240 (Boxed) - 52,90€
> MSI 770-C45 - 62,90€
> ...



Hallo Raubkopierer,

erstmal vielen Dank für dein Posting. Habe mir jetzt ein System zusammengestellt, bin aber bei einigen Dingen noch unsicher. Hier mein System:

CPU: 
* AMD Athlon II X2 240 (Boxed) (47.50€)

CPU-Kühler * brauche ich den überhaupt?*:
* Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro (~15€)

Motherboard *bin mir unsicher, welches ich hier wählen soll...* 
* Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 (56€)
* ASUS M3A76-CM, 760G (50€)

Arbeitsspeicher: 
* A-DATA Value DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-6400U CL5 (DDR2-800) (40€)

Grafikkarte: 
* Sapphire Ultimate Radeon HD 4670 (62€)

Festplatte: 
* Samsung SpinPoint F1 1000GB (60€)
* Samsung SpinPoint F1 500GB (45€)

Netzteil * hier bin ich mir auch unsicher, lohnt sich der Kauf des Be Quiet? Reichen mir 300W?*: 
* Enermax Pro82+ 385 Watt (32€)
* BE Quiet! Pure Power 300 Watt / BQT L7 (32€)

Bin über Meinungen zu Motherboard, CPU-Kühler und Netzteilwahl dankbar!


*Edit:* Noch eine Überlegung: Mal angenommen ich habe nicht vor mit dem Rechner zu spielen. Hätte die externe Grafikkate von oben irgendeinen Vorteil im Alltag gegenüber der onboard-grafikkarte, wenn ich Videos anschaue, Photos bearbeite, etc.?

Wo sollte ich das zusätzliche Geld dann am besten hinstecken? In ein besseres Board? In eine schnellere CPU? IN mehr Arbeitsspeicher?


----------



## Raubkopierer (22. August 2009)

Wenn du nicht vor hast großartig zu spielen bietet eine Grafikkarte gegenüber einer onboard Lösung keinerlei Vorteile. Ich bin der Meinung, dass du keinen extra Lüfter benötigst und der Boxed ausreichen sein sollte. Genauso sollten 300 Watt ausreichend Strom liefern.

Weiter sei nur gesagt, dass man auch bekommt was man bezahlt und ich bei der Auswahl der Komponenten die Zuverlässigkeit im Hinterkopf habe. Ich hatte etwa einige Bekannte bei denen sich Ram von A-Data mit Memtest als Defekt ab Werk herraus stellte. Demnach würde ich dir Ram von Samsung oder OCZ bzw Corsair empfehlen. Genauso wie eine Festplatte von Western Digital oder Seagate, die zuverlässiger sind als die meisten Platten von Samsung. Bei WD gibt es etwa die Caviar Green, die besonders Stromsparend sind.


----------



## Stonefish (23. August 2009)

Hier mal mein Vorschlag ... bin gerade so an der oberen Preisgrenze "vorbeigeschrammt". 

CPU: AMD AthlonII X2 240   52,16 EUR

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA-770-UD3   56,82 EUR

Habe das Board neulich auch für einen Wohnzimmer/Einsteiger-PC verbaut und war begeistert. Wirklich gut verarbeitet und die Einstellmöglichkeiten waren um ein Vielfaches größer als bei meinem 2 Jahre alten High-End MSI SLI Platinum Board. Selbst ein Dual-BIOS ist dabei und der 770er Chipsatz ist sowieso nen absoluter Preis-Leistungs-Geheimtipp.

RAM: OCZ 2x2048 MB DDR2 800 Mhz Gold Edition   42,41 EUR

Wie Raubkopierer schon richtig sagt. Auch wenn der PC nicht viel kosten soll, sollte man dennoch nicht zu sehr sparen. Lieber etwas weniger Leistung (in diesem Fall DDR2 Speicher mit ausreichenden 800 Mhz) und dafür bessere Qualität. Da hat man dann auf lange Sicht mehr Freude daran.

Netzteil: be quiet 350 W   33,97 EUR

Ich habe noch ein be quiet mit 50W mehr auftreiben können. Die Netzteile dieser Firma haben zwar einen ausgesprochen guten Wirkungsgrad, aber 300W scheint mit mit Blick auf die Zukunft (eventuell mal Aufrüsten?) doch etwas arg, obwohl es für dieses System sicherlich ausreichen wird, da die Watt-Zahl nun wirklich nicht alles ist, was die Leistung eines Netzteils ausmacht. Bei be quiet kann man sich sicher sein, dass der Rest auch noch stimmt. ^^

Grafikkarte: Sapphire ATI HD 4670   60,92 EUR

Ich konnte eine passiv gekühlte 4670 auftreiben, was Deinen Anforderungen hinsichtlich der Geräuschentwicklung sicherlich sehr entgegen kommt. Zum Thema: Brauche ich eine richtige Grafikkarte?:

Das kommt darauf an!
Für simples Arbeiten, Surfen & Co. definitiv nicht. Viele Onboard-Chips beherrschen auch die HD-Wiedergabe mittlerweile ganz gut. Sobald Du aber doch was spielen solltest, was halbwegs 3D und nicht älter als 4 Jahre ist, kommst Du schon fast nicht mehr an einer richtigen Graka vorbei. Weiterhin weiß ich auch nicht, wie professionell Du Bildbearbeitung betreibst, aber gerade Photoshop profitiert seit CS4 auch deutlich von einer leistungsfähigeren Grafiklösung, wenn die Bilder mal doch etwas größer sind. Gerade auch wenn Du in FullHD+ Auflösung arbeiten (und vielleicht doch spielen?) willst, bist Du mit einer Grafikkarte besser beraten. Obwohl hier auch ganz klar gesagt werden muss, dass die 4670 für ein flüssiges Spielen aktueller 3D-Spiele in FullHD+ deutlich unterdimensioniert ist. D.h. Du wirst Dich bei aktuelleren Spielen auf reduzierte Grafikeinstellungen beschränken müssen. Für 25 Euro mehr würde ich da dann eher zur 4770 oder 4850 raten, die damit besser fertig werden sollten. (Aber auch noch nicht optimal ... das wird es erst bei 40 Euro Aufpreis und einer 4870.)

Festplatte: WD 160GB SATA 2   34,01 EUR

Lieber schnell als groß war ja die Divise, daher habe ich mal die preiswerteste 160er rausgesucht, die ich finden konnte.

*Gesamtpreis: 275,95 EUR*

Stichwort CPU-Kühler:

"Brauchen" wirst Du ihn im engeren Sinne sicherlich nicht. Der hier mehrfach vorgeschlagene AthlonII X2 240 ist jetzt nicht so massiv leistungsfähig, dass er mit einem High-End-Kühler gekühlt werden müsste. Das schafft auch der Box-Kühler. (Das schaffen diese Kühler eigentlich generell ganz passabel.) Es gibt da aber noch ein anderes Argument und das wäre die Lautstärke. Box-Kühler werden auf Grund ihrer geringe Kühlkörper- und Lüftergröße nicht nur ziemlich laut (kleiner Lüfter braucht mehr U/min. um dieselbe Luftmenge zu schaufeln wie ein größerer = lauter!) sondern haben zudem auch ein unangenehm hochfrequentes Geräusch, das man meistens deutlich heraushört. Wenn Du wirklich einen leisen PC willst, kommst Du nach meiner Ansicht an einem anderen CPU-Kühler nicht vorbei. Ich empfehle was das angeht immer wieder gerne die Firma Scythe, allerdings werden da mindestens 20 EUR zusätzlich fällig. Denk drüber nach. 
Hier ein Beispiel: (Ich weiß aber nicht, wieviel Platz in Deinem Gehäuse ist ... das Teil ist ... groß!) 

http://www.compuland.de/product_inf...e-Katana-2-S754-939-940-AM2--AM3-478-775.html


----------



## wartiger (25. August 2009)

Stonefish hat gesagt.:


> Hier mal mein Vorschlag ... bin gerade so an der oberen Preisgrenze "vorbeigeschrammt".
> 
> CPU: AMD AthlonII X2 240   52,16 EUR
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für dein umfangreiches Posting und die vielen Anregungen!


----------



## wartiger (25. August 2009)

Hey Leute,

nach meiner Anfrage vor einiger Zeit habe ich mir sämtliche Vorschläge mal zu Gemüte geführt und folgender Komponenten sind jetzt herausgekommen. Nochmal zur Erinnerung meine Ziele:



> * Rechenpower
> * Speicherkapazität (Arbeitsspeicher / Grafikkartenspeicher)
> * Stromsparsamkeit
> * Geringe Geräuschentwicklung
> ...



Der Preis ist jetzt noch über 300€, doch ich werde mir den Rechner erst in einem Monat nach meiner Prüfung kaufen und ich hoffe, bis dorthin sind die Preise noch etwas gefallen.

Bin für Anregungen und Kritik zu dieser Zusammenstellung offen. Vom Spielen bin ich abgekommen, daher verzichte ich auf eine externe Grafikkarte und investiere stärker in mehr Power. ;-)

Okay, hier die Zusammenstellung:

*CPU*: AMD Phenom II X4 920, 4x 2.80GHz, tray (116€)
*CPU-Kühler*: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro (~15€)
*Motherboard*: ASUS M4A785D-M PRO (64€)
*Arbeitsspeicher*: OCZ Gold Edition DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-8500U CL5-6-6-18 (DDR2-1066) (48.88€)
*Festplatte*: Samsung SpinPoint F1 1000GB (60€)
*Netzteil*:  be quiet Pure Power 350W ATX 2.3 (L7-350W/BN104) (34€)

Vielen Dank für alle Anregungen, Antworten und Kommentare!


----------

